
Trump Signs Executive Order Giving ByteDance 90 Days to Sell US TikTok Business - sahin-boydas
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/15/tiktok-90-days/
======
gregoriol
Is it even legal to force a foreign company to sell an asset to a US company?

------
ljw1001
Give that everything is personal for trump, it’s hard to imagine this isn’t a
little bit of a thank you to twitter and Facebook and a bit of a payback for
the tictok users encouraging fake registrations for trump rallies.

~~~
lowdose
Isn't this Trump making clear to tech executives that he is the master and
they are his puppets. Trump gave a top down order to Xi Jinping to basically
split up one of the fastest growing company ever and he is not a negotiation
about if that is possible.

What would have happened when China just let Google in for a few years and
than say "Thank you" after chopping China's part off. Everybody talking about
China only doing copying is experiencing cognitive dissonance driven by
ignorance of the accomplishments of Bytedance & TikTok. Google still hasn't
internally launched a Tiktok clone and Faceberg can't steal a specific feature
that integrates easily in his products.

People are consuming content on TikTok because it has game like cooperation
baked in and is thereby more engaging than watching Youtube videos, TikTok's
dopamine hack is superior to Twitter and Facebook because those have
disastrous 2nd and 3th order effects which get shoveled under the denial rug
of free speech and capitalism.

This event is significant because this is the first China time beat the West
on execution and originality of the innovation. People are panicking because
the defensible network effects of the walled gardens do not exist when China
throws a better mousetrap over the fence.

~~~
sunstone
My understanding is that almost all the funding and board members of TikTok
are western.

------
Dahoon
Hope to see China ban apple as reply.

~~~
arkanciscan
If that happened I'd vote for the bastard

------
fatjokes
I presume there are legal safeguards, but what would prevent ByteDance from
#yolo and turn the entire platform into an overt anti-Trump/Republican
advertising network for the next 90 days? I mean, what's the gov't going to do
---shut them down?

I just remember in NYC when Uber added a "De Blasio" (the mayor, who was in
the pocket of the local taxi cabal) mode (in addition to Economy, XL, etc.)
that had higher prices and longer wait times.

EDIT: In fact, they probably won't even need to be explicitly anti-Trump. They
can just turn the entire app into a get-out-the-vote campaign aimed at a
young, mostly already anti-Trump user base.

~~~
DLay
It's not just the Trump administration that has an issue with TikTok. Joe
Biden's campaign told its staffers to delete the app from their phones, and
Senator Schumer publicly stated he wanted it sold off to a U.S. company.

------
alexnewman
How this effect the Chinese startup valuations?

------
Firebrand
Why push axing it back until November 12th? Is it more likely someone lobbied
President Trump for more negotiation time or is this an election play?

~~~
genericone
So that tiktok negotiation strategies remain on the table before elections.

